# Mutiple Xbox Ones & 360's

## cowboy0629

Hi All..

I am Real New to the Linux & Gentoo World.. I do have a great teacher/helper for my Gentoo systems. but he is not able to help me with this problem because he has no idea what xbox live is or how it works...

I have a system I am using just For a gateway/firewall to my internet service provider which is Run by Gentoo.. I followed the GENTOO HOME ROUTER Guide at : https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Home_Router

Gentoo Base System release 2.2

Kernel 4.5.1

openrc

I got my Xbox to be Open NAT by adding this to the iptables

```

#Xbox Live (Rules for my XboxOne and Xbox360)

iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p udp --dport 88 -i ${WAN} -j DNAT --to 192.168.0.102

iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 3074 -i ${WAN} -j DNAT --to 192.168.0.102

iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p udp --dport 3074 -i ${WAN} -j DNAT --to 192.168.0.102

#iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 53 -i ${WAN} -j DNAT --to 192.168.0.102

#iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p udp --dport 53 -i ${WAN} -j DNAT --to 192.168.0.102

#iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 80 -i ${WAN} -j DNAT --to 192.168.0.102

#iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p udp --dport 500 -i ${WAN} -j DNAT --to 192.168.0.102

iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p udp --dport 3544 -i ${WAN} -j DNAT --to 192.168.0.102

iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p udp --dport 4500 -i ${WAN} -j DNAT --to 192.168.0.102

```

some of the rules are commented out because I didn't need them to get OPEN NAT but I left them in my executable script file in case I needed them at some point and wondering if I actually need --dport 88 

and I see that any traffic that comes from my WAN Card on these ports are being forwarded to my xbox

Now my XboxOne has Open Nat, but my roommates xboxOne xbox360 and My xbox360 and friends that come over get Strict NAT

My question is how do I open these Ports to all the Xbox systems on my network not just forward to mine.

All machines that are full time on my network are STATIC IP

Friends that Come over machines are usually DHCP   which i have a range of 10 addresses for DHCP 192.168.0.20 to 192.168.0.30

I apologize in advance if this question has been asked before but all I can find on the subject is settings for ONE XBOX on the network

Thank-you

 Mike Dennison

----------

## chithanh

Problem is, one port will only be forwarded to one host normally.

The easiest way to work around this is installing and setting up UPnP packages on your router.

----------

## cowboy0629

 *chithanh wrote:*   

> Problem is, one port will only be forwarded to one host normally.
> 
> The easiest way to work around this is installing and setting up UPnP packages on your router.

 

If I setup UPnP packages on my router will this not allow everything to open up ports whenever they want or can I setup just for certain addresses on my network?.. I noticed when a store bought router basically everything in the world is open ...

Thank you for the quick reply

Mike

----------

## cowboy0629

I am trying to get uPnP installed on my Gentoo Gateway as suggested above 

trying to follow Gentoo Manual: http://gentoo-en.vfose.ru/wiki/UPnP

but I can't get past the emerge 

emerge -av linux-igd 

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "linux-igd".

emerge: searching for similar names...

emerge: Maybe you meant any of these: dev-perl/Linux-Pid, sec-policy/selinux-tgtd, sec-policy/selinux-sxid?

----------

## Syl20

 *cowboy0629 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> #Xbox Live (Rules for my XboxOne and Xbox360)
> ...

 

I don't think you need to DNAT the udp/88 (kerberos), tcp or udp/53 (DNS), nor tcp/80 (http) ports. For all these protocoles, your Xboxes are clients, not servers.

Udp/500 is needed for VPNs. Do you use VPNs ?

----------

## cowboy0629

 *Syl20 wrote:*   

>  *cowboy0629 wrote:*   
> 
> some of the rules are commented out because I didn't need them to get OPEN NAT but I left them in my executable script file in case I needed them at some point and wondering if I actually need --dport 88 
> 
> and I see that any traffic that comes from my WAN Card on these ports are being forwarded to my xbox 
> ...

 

I don't personally use VPNS but got the ports that are required off of the Microsoft Xbox Live Website.. 

Sorry all I have not had much time to work with this the past few days just had surgery.. I am trying to figure out how to get uPnp running on my Gentoo Gateway.. all the gentoo help pages for UPNP seem to be really outdated.. should I be using miniUpnpd?

Thanks for all your help I am enjoying learning Gentoo even when it gets frustrating

----------

